
Reimplementing a Solaris command in Python gained 17x performance gain from C - rbanffy
https://blogs.oracle.com/solaris/reimplementing-a-solaris-in-python-gained-17x-performance-improvement-from-c
======
RandomGuyDTB
Interesting. Looks like the reimplementation followed a different strategy.
Makes me wonder if a C rewrite of the Python script would be even faster.

